# ****Zen-Ray Optics Announces All New ZEN ED3 Binoculars*****



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

Beaverton , OR – Since its introduction in early 2009, ZEN ED and ED2 binoculars with open hinge design and extra low dispersion objectives have proven themselves to the eyes of the birders, hunters and outdoorsmen for the rugged design, superior optics and excellent value. By relentless pushing the boundary of optical performance, Zen-Ray Optics introduces the next generation high quality open hinge binoculars under the brand ZEN ED3 that is scheduled to release on Aug 1st, 2011. The new ZEN ED3 is a completely new design, incorporating several advanced technologies on two available models – ZEN ED3 8x43 and 10x43.

The backbone of the ZEN ED3, prism coating, is significantly enhanced with the state of the art proprietary 2nd generation VividBrite (TM) dielectric prism coating to maximize the total light transmission. The coating was engineered with 40+ layers of nanoscale film with precise thickness control. Unlike metallic prism coating, our dielectric coating offers a superiorly flat curve, averaging 99% rate of reflectivity throughout visible spectrum range. As a result, the users are able to enjoy a brighter image rendered with high color fidelity. 

A proprietary new Speed-Dial (TM) focusing mechanism with 50% faster focus rate is also developed exclusively by Zen-Ray to allow users to better track fast moving objects out in the field. 

ZEN ED3 is also featured with patent pending dual zone tripod adapter sockets to allow a well balanced observation platform

The ZEN ED3 binoculars are designed to use under the most adverse weather conditions with its Argon noble gas charged waterproof chassis and new build-in CrystalView(TM) oil and water repellent coating 

Both models are available for customers to pre-order for the first week of August delivery. Accessories include premium hard carrying case, cushioned deluxe neckstrap.


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmm.....if they're anything at all like the ED or ED2 this should be one helluva deal.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am interested in these binos. Thanks!


----------



## lenoxp (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a good looking binoculars


----------



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

*reviews*

we just received a review by one of the early testers.

http://opticstalk.com/the-new-zen-ed-3_topic29564.html

Enjoy.


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

ZEN-RAY said:


> we just received a review by one of the early testers.
> 
> http://opticstalk.com/the-new-zen-ed-3_topic29564.html
> 
> Enjoy.


Nice write up.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

can't wait to get mine here i sure liked the ed2 i wanted a pair of 7x43ed3 but i can't wait till christmas....lol,the 8x43 will be fine

Ted


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

hisnheroutdoors said:


> can't wait to get mine here i sure liked the ed2 i wanted a pair of 7x43ed3 but i can't wait till christmas....lol,the 8x43 will be fine
> 
> Ted


The 8x43 ed3s are awesome I got mine in last night and they are very well made, just as clear as ed2's and overall seems like they were a little more thought out.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

hisnheroutdoors said:


> can't wait to get mine here i sure liked the ed2 i wanted a pair of 7x43ed3 but i can't wait till christmas....lol,the 8x43 will be fine
> 
> Ted





05_sprcrw said:


> The 8x43 ed3s are awesome I got mine in last night and they are very well made, just as clear as ed2's and overall seems like they were a little more thought out.


when i talked to a few people that had tried them and they said they were brighter and better in low light i figured i would try a pair these old eyes need all the help they can get.theres a lot of good talk on a couple forums from a few optic guru's that had samples of them i can't wait to get mine i need them also


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

*[email protected]*
you hit a home run with these ED3's they are awesome

Ted


----------



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just received a review for the ZEN ED3 binoculars by Diane and Michael Porter. The full article will appear on 2012 Jan/Feb issue of Bird Watcher's Digest magazine.



> Wow!
> 
> That's what we said when we looked through the Zen ED3 for the first time. Part of what makes the experience so compelling is the unusually wide field of view—426 feet at 1000 yards. Excellent optics play a big part also..


Click the link for the full text of the review


----------



## lenoxp (Feb 11, 2011)

any news on the 7x ED3


----------

